# Instantpot-like "score" at Goodwill today!



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2020)

Funny how karma works.  Last night I was "grazing" Amazon because our family gave me a generous gift card.  Have been fascinated with the Instantpot world and looked into it on Amazon.  Discovered the appliance was more costly than I'd thought.  Okay.  I'll admit.  I am a cheapskate.  Well, bargain hunter is a nicer way of saying it.

Enter my visit today to our local Goodwill store.  And, what should my wondering eyes appear, but an Instantpot wanna be on a shelf very near.

All intact, 6-quart, and only $7.99.  Mine, mine, mine.

Look out tomorrow!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2020)

Katie H said:


> Funny how karma works. Last night I was "grazing" Amazon because our family gave me a generous gift card. Have been fascinated with the Instantpot world and looked into it on Amazon. Discovered the appliance was more costly than I'd thought. Okay. I'll admit. I am a cheapskate. Well, bargain hunter is a nicer way of saying it.
> 
> Enter my visit today to our local Goodwill store. And, what should my wondering eyes appear, but an Instantpot wanna be on a shelf very near.
> 
> ...


Nice find! Have fun with it Katie. I think you will like it. I have posted some Instant Pot recipes if you're interested.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jan 15, 2020)

Katie H said:


> Funny how karma works.  Last night I was "grazing" Amazon because our family gave me a generous gift card.  Have been fascinated with the Instantpot world and looked into it on Amazon.  Discovered the appliance was more costly than I'd thought.  Okay.  I'll admit.  I am a cheapskate.  Well, bargain hunter is a nicer way of saying it.
> 
> Enter my visit today to our local Goodwill store.  And, what should my wondering eyes appear, but an Instantpot wanna be on a shelf very near.
> 
> ...




I never thought about looking at a Goodwill-type store for one.  Guess it would be a good way to try one out without spending an arm and a leg on a new one.  Let us know how things go with it.


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 15, 2020)

LOL   Nothing wrong with being cheap this way.  And it will leave you about $70 bucks left over from the cost of a new first issue from Walmart or Amazon to spend on food to cook in it.   Winning !

Now just wait for the first nice weather in spring for the Yard Sales and Flea Markets offer up new Air Fryers, Immersion Blenders, Vacuum Sealers, Electric Grills, Pots & Pan sets, Food Processors, Bread Machines, Meat Smokers, and all the Celebrity Chef goodies show up at give away prices.


----------

